# TOP 10 Carcassi Arpeggios | Perfect Fingerstyle Workout



## Feodor (Feb 22, 2021)

Hello guys, hope you’re all doing great!

In this tutorial I will show you my 10 favourite right hand arpeggio fingerstyle exercises from Matteo Carcassi’s “Complete Method for Guitar” book. Perfect for beginners, but anyone can benefit regardless of playing level!

In case you don’t know, Matteo Carcassi was an italian guitarist, composer and teacher who lived in the 19th century.






Carcassi wrote his "Complete Method for Guitar", first published in 1836. When I first started to play guitar, I used to practice lots of exercises and compositions from his method and I still like to practice them from time to time!

In the beginning of this book, Carcassi shows us 22 different arpeggio variations that we can use to work on our right hand technique (nowadays most known as fingerstyle).

In this video I decided to show you my 10 favourites! Let me know which one is your favourite and which one is the most challenging!

Thank you and have a nice day


----------

